# JAR-DAtei testen



## Guest (18. Aug 2008)

Hallo an alle!

ICh habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben das eigentlich auch funktioniert. ICh verwende keine Swingkomponenten sondern das Programm dient eingenlich nur zur sortierung!

Wenn ich das Programm um NetBeans starte funktioniert es einwandfrei jedoch funktioniert meiner jardatei nicht


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Created-By: 1.5.0_15 (Sun Microsystems Inc.)
Main-Class: Main
```

Das ist das Manifest warum funtioniert es nicht?

danke


----------



## Gast (18. Aug 2008)

Bzw ich würde gerne wissen welchen fehler mir die Jar datei anzeigt

danke


----------



## Ariol (18. Aug 2008)

Starte die Jar-Datei mal über die Konsole/Kommandozeile


```
java -jar Programm.jar
```


----------



## Gast (18. Aug 2008)

SO ich habe das jetzt getestet 

auch über die komandozeile gibt es keine fehler

nur wenn ich beim doppelklich auf die jar datei klicke


----------



## Ariol (19. Aug 2008)

Ohne ne Fehlermeldung geht nix!

Aber wenn's über die Kommandozeile geht scheint deine jar ok zu sein.

Welches ist denn deine Standard-Anwendung für Jars?
Evtl. hast du da nen Fehler..


Du hast nicht einmal annähernd beschrieben was passiert wenn du die Datei öffnest.....


----------



## Gast (19. Aug 2008)

ich glaube javac.exe


----------



## Gast (19. Aug 2008)

ich kann leider den fehler nicht beschreiben, weil nicht stehts! bzw. das dos-fenster öffnet sich nur zu kurz

ich habe das programm auch schon über die kommandozeile gestartet (so wie du mir empfohlen hast) und das programm hat auch das getan, was es zu tun hat. 

Es funktioniert lediglich der doppelklick der jar-datei nicht.


----------



## Ariol (19. Aug 2008)

javac.exe ist der Java-Compiler

Du musst Windows klarmachen, dass jar-Dateien standardmäßig mit "java.exe -jar" geöffnet werden sollen.


----------



## Gast (19. Aug 2008)

hab ich auch schon probiert aber es funkt noch nicht! 

soviel ich weiß funktioniert die jar datei auch bei rechnern die nur die java runtime installiert haben! 

ich werde jetzt das programm auf einem anderen pc testen

vielleicht liegt es an der installation oder etwas der gleichen

lg


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Aug 2008)

So, wie es sich anhört, hast du ein Konsolenprogramm. Jar-Dateien sind aber mit javaw verknüpft, das heißt:
Wenn du dein Programm in NetBeans startest gehts, weil NetBeans den passenden Interpreter aufruft.
Wenn du deine jar-Datei an den java-Interpreter zur Ausführung gibst (java -jar MeinProgramm.jar), benutzt du den richtigen Interpreter.
Wenn du deine jar-Datei mit Doppelklick startest, wird nichts angezeigt, weil javaw nicht für Konsolenausgaben geeignet ist.
Entweder baust du in dein Programm ein Fenster mit Konsolenausgaben ein, oder du startest das Programm bspw. mit einem Startscript, also über eine Batchdatei/Shellscript.


----------



## Gast (19. Aug 2008)

also würde es reichen wenn ich kurz einen frame starten würde?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Aug 2008)

Das Programm arbeitet, sagst du. Wenn du keine Ausgaben brauchst, kannst du die Sache dabei belassen.
Wenn du Ausgaben brauchst, musst du dir Gedanken machen, wie du diese anzeigst.
Das kann in einer JTextArea geschehen, oder auch auf einer System-Konsole.


----------



## Gast (20. Aug 2008)

ich brauche keine ausgaben. Und das PRogramm läuft auch!

Jetzt habe ich auch schon eine batch-datei erstellt (danke an die ersteller --> sehr hilfreich) jedoch funktioniert diese auch nicht


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Aug 2008)

Du brauchst keine Ausgaben und dein Programm läuft auch -> wo ist jetzt dein Problem?


----------



## Gast (20. Aug 2008)

ich will eine funktionierende jar- bzw batch-datei das ist das einzige ds nicht funktioniert!

ich will das programm mit einem doppelklick starten!


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Aug 2008)

Das sollte auf jeden Fall gehen.
In der FAQ findest du ein Tutorial und ein kleines Batchtool zum Erzeugen von Jar-Dateien.

Jede halbwegs brauchbare IDE/Editor erzeugt auch Jar-Dateien.

Hier noch eine Test-Jar, die nichts anderes macht, als das aktuelle Datum und die Zeit in eine Textdatei zu schreiben.
Die Datei macht keine Konsolenausgaben und auch sonst nichts Sichtbares, legt aber im Verzeichnis der Jar-Datei eine Textdatei an. Der Quelltext ist in der Jar.


----------

